
Show HN: Automatically Invest Spare Change in Cryptocurrencies - coj337
https://www.myvested.com
======
anonfunction
The projected value is pretty optimistic, it says if you invest $15,500 over
three years you could get an expected return of $4,619,173.07 with the
conservative portfolio...

------
m6w6
When you click on "Our Fees", you'll be brought down to a box saying "Start
with $5 - Start investing in crypto in less than 5 minutes." which is inserted
by CSS or alike.

Confidence inspiring?

~~~
coj337
My mistake, there was a box there with the fee that someone took down today!
If you go to /fees you can see a better representation :)

